# Smoked Trout with Q-view



## smokingloon (Oct 17, 2010)

Last weekend we caught a bunch of cutthroat trout on Henry's Lake in Island Park Idaho. I ended up with just over 10 lbs of fillets for smoking.  Below is the Brine recipe I used, (Minor adjustments to Bearcarver's Salmon Recipe) the fish turned out very good, but adding the fresh Jalapeno's still pretty mild in flavor.

*1st Batch Brine:*

1/2 quart apple juice

1/2 water

1/3 cup soy sauce

1/3 cup kosher salt

1/2 brown sugar

1 tsp Garlic powder

1 tsp Onion Powder

1 tsp Cayenne Powder 

*2nd Batch Brine:*

1/2 quart apple juice

1/2 water

1/3 cup soy sauce

1/3 cup kosher salt

1/2 brown sugar

1 tsp Garlic powder

1 tsp Onion Powder

1 tsp Cayenne Powder   

4 Fresh Jalapeno's diced

4 Fresh Garlic Cloves Diced








Let fillets soak in the brine for 8 hours

  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Smoked and Sealed, didn't get a Pic's when they came out of the smoker. It was about 1:30 or 2:00 AM Tuesday Morning when I finally got the fillets out of the Smoker.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 17, 2010)

those look great.... smoked fish cant get any better........... thanks for sharing...........


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

Very very nice Loon !

Thanks for the view,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2010)

Man oh Man I bet I could hurt myself eating those yummO looking morsels of pure goodness. Great Job and your brine sounds good too.


----------

